# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Выбор имени

## Asteriks

*Даже не видя незнакомца, а услышав его имя, мы можем сразу составить первичное впечатление о новой для нас личности (национальность, вера, социальное происхождение, темперамент). Имя как одно из важнейших приобретений в жизни человека, определяет его судьбу, характер, отношения с другими людьми, успехи в личной жизни или карьере. Оно составляющая информационного поля человека, оно обуславливает его энергообмен с окружающей средой.* 
_Давайте поговорим об именах. Может у вас есть интересная история или информация, связанная с вашим именем или с именами вообще?_

----------


## Jemal

Вот книжка на эту тему:

 [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Asteriks

В православии вопрос выбора имени для р***нка решается легко. Открываешь святцы (календарь, где написаны имена святых и число и месяц) и выбираешь ближайшее к дню рождения младенца имя. 
Я не знаю, так ли выбирали имя для меня мои родители, но я родилась 18 января, а 25 января - Татьянин день, праздник студентов. Получается, что моё имя и дата рождения очень близки.
Ещё моё имя обозначает "устроительница", вот я и строю-устраиваю, этого у меня не отнять.


Добавлю, считается, что святой, имя которого ты носишь, является твоим покровителем по жизни. А если назвать р***нка в честь кого-то, тот дух этого кого-то покровительствует. Но духи ведь разные бывают. И злые тоже. Православие говорит, что имянаречение - это передача р***нка под защиту духа. И если имя выбрано неудачно, то нужно креститься в церкви другим именем и таким образом избавиться от духа-покровителя. Наверное, встречались вам люди, которых по паспорту и по церковной книге зовут по-разному? Иногда новое имя коренным образом изменяет судьбу человека. Вспомнила певицу Валерию, которую на самом деле зовут Алла, и Мэрилин Монро, имя которой Норма Бэйкер.

----------


## Alandr

Блин книга просто супер хотя половину про своё имя знал ну большую часть читал и удивлялся точь в точь как с меня писали !!!

----------


## fIzdrin

а мне всегда интересно было увидев человека угадать его имя.

----------


## vova230

Владимир - владеющий миром.:yes3::р:don-t_mention::prankster2:

----------


## Asteriks

Выбирая имя, советуют посмотреть, как имя сочетается с отчеством. Сравните например: Ольга Андреевна и Алина Андреевна. Первое благозвучнее. 
Ещё говорят, и это и моё мнение, что давать мужские имена девочкам не очень хорошо, может повлиять на характер, он станет более мужеподобным. Речь о именах Александра, Валерия, Виктория и так далее.

----------


## fIzdrin

> Ещё говорят, и это и моё мнение, что давать мужские имена девочкам не очень хорошо, может повлиять на характер, он станет более мужеподобным. Речь о именах Александра, Валерия, Виктория и так далее.


не знаю,как с остальными,а Вики мне все нормальные попадались

_ добавлено через 39 секунд_ 



> Угадай моё !!!


фото в студию

----------


## Asteriks

О, да, Вики попадались и мне нормальные, в каждом правиле (а правило ли это?) есть свои исключения.

----------


## Asteriks

И зачем я свекровь послушала? Хотела назвать дочку Машей, а получилось Марина. Свекрови, видите ли, производное МАРУСЯ (её так зовут) не нравилось. Была бы Машенька, Машуля, Маруська. А есть Марина, Мариночка, Марочка. "Морская значит". А Ксюшка моя по паспорту Оксана. Жалею, что не Ксения. Потому что это два варианта одного и того же имени. Оксана - украинский вариант Ксении. По церковному - Ксения, а вот Марина есть в святцах. А зовём Ксюша, Ксюшка, Ксюня, Ксюнька. А ведь Ксюша - производное от Ксении... "Чужестранка" значит.

----------


## BiZ111

Расскажите про имя Алина. Некоторых Алин, называешь, Алевтиной, так начинают кричать "Я не Алевтина!!!". Какой тип девушек? И кто тогда Алевтина

----------


## Irina

*Значение имени Алина*





> В переводе с латинского: другая, чужая.
> 
> Алина - болезненная в детстве девочка, очень раздражительная, упрямая и дерзкая, не терпящая никаких замечаний. Часто воспитывается в неполной семье, одной матерью, а вот характер она унаследовала от отца, да и внешне похожа на него. У нее хорошая память, она быстро схватывает услышанное и в школе Алина учится хорошо. Она любит рисовать и читать исторические романы. Алина самолюбива, стремится всеми командовать, конфликтна и умудряется в школе испортить отношения едва ли не со всеми учителями, да и с матерью постоянно ссорится из-за пустяков. Предпочитает дружить с мальчиками.
> 
> С возрастом характер этих женщин несколько смягчается, становится более спокойным, хотя многие черты: упрямство, нетерпимость, способность переходить из одной крайности в другую, сохраняются. Окружающие иногда находят ее хитрой, однако в отношениях с мужчинами ей недостает гибкости: обязательно скажет что-то себе во вред, о чем следовало бы промолчать.
> 
> Замуж Алины выходят поздновато, у них рождаются девочки, похожие на отца, но с характером матери. Они неплохие хозяйки, очень гостеприимны, однако со свекровью ужиться не могут. Характер этих женщин таков, что им лучше жить врозь не только со свекровью, но и со своими родителями.
> 
> Алина умеет себя подать, старается всегда выглядеть привлекательно. Она-модница с хорошим вкусом. Умудряется из ничего сделать оригинальный туалет и не забудет заставить окружающих обратить на него внимание. Она вообще любит похвастаться.
> ...




*Значение имени Алевтина*





> Древнегреческого происхождения. Означает: натирающаяся благовониями, также - чуждая дурного.
> 
> Алевтина - милая, хотя и нервная девочка, подверженная тонзиллиту и фарингиту. Похожа на отца и внешне и характером, возможно, поэтому привязана к нему больше, чем к матери. Не лишена талантов: неплохо рисует, обладает прекрасным слухом, и родители рано отдают дочь в музыкальную школу.
> 
> С возрастом Алевтина становится категоричной в рассуждениях, нетерпимой к мнению других. Окружает себя множеством друзей, но никому из них не доверяет. Ей сложно угодить, она всем недовольна. Ценит себя чрезвычайно высоко, поэтому друга жизни выбирает очень долго.
> 
> Это не лучший тип руководителя. Однако ее высокомерие и властность нередко ошибочно принимаются за самостоятельность, уверенность в себе, силу воли, твердость - качества, необходимые руководителю. Конфликты в коллективе, возглавляемом Алевтиной, неизбежны, даже если она будет заботиться о подчиненных.
> 
> Трудно с Алевтиной в браке, хотя она домоседка, экономная хозяйка, неплохая мать. Алевтина строго следит за своим внешним видом, не выйдет на улицу непричесанной. И все же редкий мужчина выдержит ее командирский тон. Только строгое воспитание с раннего детства может несколько стушевать такой характер.
> ...

----------


## BiZ111

*АЛИНА*: Не подходят для брака: *Анатолий*
*АЛЕВТИНА*: Подходят для брака: *Анатолий*


Так вот в чём всё дело было ...

А можно про *Ирину* узнать?

----------


## Irina

*Значение имени Ирина*





> Имя древнегреческого происхождения, означает `мир, покой`.
> 
> В детские годы Ирина самостоятельна и решительна. Стремится больше находиться в обществе отца, чем матери. Имеет хорошие способности, и учеба не требует от нее особых усилий. Способна реально подходить к оценке окружающей ее действительности. Любит читать фантастические романы и детективы, увлекается спортом. Проливать слезы, сопереживая героям книги, никогда не будет, так как чувство сентиментальности ей не свойственно, наоборот, в ее характере присутствует жестокость.
> 
> После окончания школы для Ирины важным моментом в жизни становится приобретение специальности, а затем и профессиональный рост. Ответственно подходит к выполнению любой работы. Общительна, быстро устанавливает контакт с незнакомыми людьми. В компании ведет себя свободно, не откажется выпить вина. Лучше чувствует себя среди мужчин, в женском обществе ей становится скучно.
> 
> Ирина - влюбчивая натура, но головы в увлечениях не теряет, всегда стремится сохранить независимость. К выбору мужа подходит основательно. Будет преданной, верной женой и будет пользоваться большим уважением мужа и детей. В замужестве Ирина никогда не подчиняет полностью свою жизнь интересам мужа и домашнему очагу. Профессиональная деятельность в ее жизни всегда играет существенную роль. Ирина умеет хорошо готовить, увлекается модными системами воспитания детей.
> 
> Подходят для брака: Андрей, Борис, Иван, Леонид, Сергей, Степан.
> ...

----------


## BiZ111

> После окончания школы для Ирины важным моментом в жизни становится приобретение специальности, а затем и профессиональный рост. Ответственно подходит к выполнению любой работы. Общительна, быстро устанавливает контакт с незнакомыми людьми. В компании ведет себя свободно, не откажется выпить вина. Лучше чувствует себя среди мужчин, в женском обществе ей становится скучно.


Это точно 

А вы верите во все эти описания, а особенно в "кто подходит для брака" ?

----------


## Irina

> А вы верите во все эти описания, а особенно в "кто подходит для брака" ?


Описания совпадают уж не знаю по какой причине процентов на 80. А вот кто подходит для брака - на этом не зацикливаюсь. В таких подборах учитывается полное имя, которым в жизни, особенно совместной, тебя практически никогда не называют

----------


## Irina

> Даже не видя незнакомца, а услышав его имя, мы можем сразу составить первичное впечатление о новой для нас личности


Вот мне интересно,  а какое первичное впечатление складывается у людей относительно моего имени?

----------


## Evil

Интересуюсь именами Юрий и Елена.

----------


## Sanych

*Значение имени Юрий*

От греческого — земледелец.

*Юрий* — спокойный, несколько погруженный в себя человек. Сдержанное поведение и философский склад ума вступают в некоторое противоречие с его внешним обликом. Жесты, мимика, манера говорить отличаются у Юрия некоторой артистичностью. Женщины сразу чувствуют к ним расположение. Однако его артистичность — чисто природное свойство. Юрий совсем не заботится о том, чтобы обратить на себя внимание слабого пола. Он, можно сказать, даже чуть-чуть пассивен в этом отношении, и женщинам иногда приходится брать инициативу в свои руки.

В семейной жизни Юрий более аккуратен. Он проявляет заботу о материальном благополучии семьи, помогает жене по хозяйству. Жена Юрия должна уметь поддерживать ровные отношения с его матерью; он чтит ее до глубокой старости.
Сексуальность имени Юрий

Его довольно трудно эмоционально увлечь, он может долго находиться с вами, не проявляя никаких внешних признаков влюбленности, и вы решите, что у него просто нет сердца, но это не так — он сердечен к женщинам. Как только он решит, что вы его истинная избранница, он тут же даст вам это понять. Полюбив, он будет гореть ровным сексуальным пламенем, окружит вас вниманием и теплом. Разве это не все присущие сказочному принцу качества? Юрий утверждает себя в мире через любовь и боится признаться в этом самому себе.

«Зимний» Юрий любит заниматься сексом долго, он изобретателен, раскрепощен, наслаждаясь женщиной в полной мере, может простить ей любые недостатки и никогда не бросит в беде. Но в ответ ждет такого же отношения. Если женщина не оправдывает его доверия, он может замкнуться в себе.

Познакомившись с женщиной, Юрий охотно сразу отправился бы с ней в постель, но его же опыт говорит ему, что очень немногие женщины реагируют положительно на такую скоропалительность.

Юрий в постели ласков, его сексуальные возможности в благоприятных условиях просто сводят женщин с ума. Истинное удовлетворение он получает тогда, когда полностью окунается в свои ощущения.

Юрию свойственны хорошая речь, манеры, жесткий самоконтроль. Его общительность имеет границы, которые он с женщиной не переходит. Юрий внимателен к мелочам, коим женщины не придают такого большого значения. Он обладает прекрасной памятью, помнит все незначительные детали интимной близости.

Юрий равнодушен к женщинам доступным, откликающимся на первый зов, ему важно покорить женщину, знающую себе цену, равную ему, стоящую на одной с ним тупени социальной лестницы.

Юрию ближе «летние» женщины.

*Совместимость имени Юрий*
• Аза • Алевтина • Анастасия • Анжела • Антонина • Вера • Галина • Дарья • Елена • Зинаида • Ирина • Лариса • Лидия • Лилия • Любовь • Наталья • Нина • Нонна • Ольга • Полина • Раиса • Роза • Светлана • Софья • 

*Несовместимость имени Юрий*
• Ада • Алла • Вероника • Елизавета • Зоя • Инга • Татьяна

----------


## Evil

Что, и шансов нет?

----------


## Sanych

Смотря с кем)

----------


## Evil

Юрий с Еленой.

----------


## Irina

*Елена*

Елена будет счастлива с Дмитрием, Игорем, Русланом, Романом, Андреем, Юрием, Станиславом.

Маловероятно счастье с Анатолием, Степаном, Тарасом, Марком.

----------


## Sanych

> Елена будет счастлива с Дмитрием, Игорем, Русланом, Романом, Андреем, Юрием


Есть получаешся шанец

----------


## Цветик-семицветик

> *Значение имени Ирина*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  *читать далее*
> ...


спасибо,многое совпадает
читаю и думаю,ну вот точно про меня
даже о будущем:увлекается модными системами воспитания детей - так и будет

----------


## Evil

Во, другое дела)))

----------


## Irina

Я тоже удивилась. Прямо про меня  это толкование имени

----------

